# HEAVY saddles



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a really small person, and the horses that I ride at the barn are all pretty big. I am interested in riding western, but the saddles are so heavy (40 pounds) and I can barely get them up on the horse's back by myself. Does anyone else have this problem? Or am I just a weakling :wink:


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i know what you mean, i used to ride a HUGE horse and my uncle had me use his roping saddle which weigh about 45 pounds it was hard to get it up for a while, but i just kept doing it, and eventually i got better at it, i havent used that saddle in years and mine only weighs 17 pounds and my horse is 14.3 so i doubt i could throw that saddle on anymore lol the more you do it the easier it will become becuase ur building muscles lol


----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

omg i hate when i ride a really big horse at my barn and i have to lift the saddle on him , i have been riding for a while to on g.c so for me it is not getting any easier


----------



## mom3x (Sep 16, 2008)

Tell me about it!! It takes myself and my instructor to get Hank's western saddle on. Of course, his withers are above my head, and I'm 5'5"!! And it's an ooooold saddle, which in my experience equals heavy.  Any light western saddles out there?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

You can get a lighter weight western saddle. They make synthetic saddles. You can also get an older Simco or something similar. They're not too heavy. 

I cannot lift a heavy saddle. I just can't use a really good quality, heavy leather saddle because of the weight. A used, older saddle isn't a bad option.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

One thing you can try is getting a little step stool, putting it in the correct location, stepping up on it and then putting the saddle on the horse's back. But I promise you it can be done, especially if you just keep working on it. I have put way too many roping saddles on 16-16.3hand horses before, and I'm a 5'2" weakling.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can get western saddles that weigh a whole lot less. Try finding a synthetic or a good trail saddle. Even some all purpose saddles don't weigh much more than 20 lbs. Just look around a little bit and you can find something more suited to you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My saddle weighs about 26 pounds, and it is a very well made leather saddle.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

it all depends on the saddle type and brand... the show saddles, training saddles, roping saddles tend to be bigger and heavier. My barrel racing saddle weight around 15 lbs where my training and show are around the 40 lbs mark.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love my barrel saddle just for that reason...its very light! all the other saddles can get very heavy yes! i use stool's most of the time...or make my BF put the saddle on


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

There is a certain way to hold the saddle as you swing it up to the horse's back that will make it easier.

How To Saddle a Horse (Western Saddle)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

My western show saddle is about 50 lbs. It is by far the heaviest saddle I have owned. My horse is 17 hands and I am only 5-3 tall. Do the math, I just barely manage to get it on Cliff's back. I will say that it is all worth it when I sit in the saddle. I just love the saddle and would never give it up just to have one that is lighter.


----------

